# Administration Category > Administrative issues >  More FAQ's about this site.

## I Robot

In the short time that this site has been up and running, I've noticed a few things and been asked some questions on stuff that maybe needs a bit more explaining.

Rather than have these points scattered all over the forum, I'm going to post the answers here so that they can all be found in one place.

Questions and discussion on these points should be posted in the Administrative Issues area and I'll update this thread as needed from time to time.

----------


## I Robot

The internet is a wonderful place. But it's also a bit like the Wild West.

There are some amazing little scripts (programs) running around doing all kinds of wierd stuff. A few of these are designed to seek out and flood open forums with stuff the site never really wanted. For example, a particularly nasty bug goes stuffing sites full of links to porngraphic material (and if you're going Yeah! Try google for your fix. You really don't need me/this site to help you find it).

We would like to be reasonably assured that when someone puts an entry on this board, at the very least we know it's a real person.

So we need you to register before you can post. This is a fairly simple process requiring minimal detail. 

Probably the only point where some folk might hesitate is that we insist on verifying your email address. A couple of assurances. If you look at the membership list - email addresses are not given. You can email a member if they've allowed this option (the default setting is off), but you still won't know their email address unless they reply to your email. 

Your email address is available to the site Administrator, but we will only use it for administrative purposes. Your email address will never be shared (or sold) without your specific permission and we promise not to bomb you with spam advertising.

The whole process is done automatically and should take place within a minute. Just collect your emails, click the link, and bingo you're in business.

And this way, if you do start posting some really objectionable stuff (we aim to be reasonably tolerant) we'll be able to delete it faster than than you can post it.

----------


## I Robot

The default calendar has been opened to allow registered users to post events. Some events, such as public holidays and certain return deadlines, have been loaded already.

You can set up an email reminder for these events by selecting a paticular event and then clicking the reminder link option. You can set up the reminder to be sent to you up to three days in advance of the event.

This function is particularly useful for setting up an email reminder for your VAT and PAYE return deadlines.

----------


## I Robot

I have done some editing so that guests can see the images in Duncan's excellent series Getting started on The Forum SA. If you are a little unsure of how to get around the site, how to register, how to post a comment or how to ask a question, this is a must read!!

----------

